# New Case 440 with 10'protech



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just purchased a Case 440 w/10' pusher today. Is this a good machine for snow? Comments please !!!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds good so show it off and post some pics!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

3311;567208 said:


> Just purchased a Case 440 w/10' pusher today. Is this a good machine for snow? Comments please Seen this older thread wondering how the 440 worked out I have a Case 440 series 3
> have had fun operating this machine.


----------

